# Hola VPN and casting catch up TV



## Gfplux (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello,
I have been using (paying) for Hola VPN for nearly two years. I am very happy with it as it allows me to watch catch up TV outside the Uk using my IPad.
One problem is that it will not let me cast the programme to my TV using my google dongle.
I get the message "content not available in your location".
I understand why as it would appear to me that when I cast the content it recognises my Tango router which of course is saying it is in Luxembourg
How easy is it to get the router to work with the VPN.
There must be a work around.
Help please.


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

Not really the usual type of question here, but it might help someone looking for this.

Your tablet is routed through the VPN, so it works on your tablet. However, Google's Chromecast is (almost) nothing more than an overpriced URL opener. (There are cheaper/secure alternatives without the limitations, e.g. raspberry/kodi).

So when you're "streaming" a video from your tablet (As google claims), you're actually doing nothing more than telling the chromecast, "Open this URL that I give you". Your TV then uses the connection it has (The normal connection without the VPN) to open that URL (Video/Audio/Whatever).

There are some options you can take to either route your TV or your whole house through the VPN, but all of the solutions require you actually invest a few days in it (since this would be your first time doing this).


----------

